# Solved: print to file



## b1ffyi59 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello
Since I do not have a working printer at the moment,I choose print to file.Windows 7 doesn't ask me where to put the file,but puts it somewhere.I tried to print it to file a second time and it told me that the file already existed which proves that it puts the file somewhere.It would be nice to know where it puts it.If anyone knows,please tell me.
Thanks


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I know what you mean, are you getting the little box that comes up that asks for a filename? but gives you no option of browsing for location?

If so, you can type in a location for that file as well as filename. BUT to make it easier go to http://www.mlin.net/misc.shtml & download "PathCopyX"

Now before you print to file, right click on the folder you want to print to then select "Copy Path to Clipboard" then type your filename adding the extension of .ps or .prn which ever you prefer.

For a true .ps file the printer driver must be a Postscript Printer Driver.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I would suggest a PDF printer. Here's a stable one that I've been using for years and doesn't have any ads.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/


----------



## Jessica-chen (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, I just found the following information for you. You can check whether it suits your case.
NOTE: This will only work for you if your printer is NOT connected through a USB port. It must be connected through the old printer port.

Have you ever attempted to use the "Print-to-file" check box? It's not complicated and its purpose is to save the document in a form that the printer can read (in order to print it again at another time - or in another place). This gives you the convenience of printing the file without having to open the application from which it was originally created.

Suppose you create a document using Microsoft Word. Here are some options you have if you print the document to a file:

Print the document without opening Word.
Email the document to someone who doesn't have Word on their computer, and they can still print the document.
Suppose you download a PDF file from the internet (which is opened by Adobe Acrobat Reader) and you want to save it on you computer. Most of the time you cannot save these files - you can only print them. In this case you would print to a file on your desktop, or wherever, and you can print it as many times as you want after that. (You have saved it to your computer)

These are just a few suggestions, but you can see why it would be nice to be able to use this feature. The instructions below provide the steps you should take to use this feature:

Saving the file:
Click on "File | Print" to open the print dialog box.
Click on "Print to File." This will open a "Save As" dialog box.
Give the file a name, being careful to leave the ".prn" as the extension, and, keep track of where you are saving it on your computer.
Printing the file:
Navigate to the folder in which the PRN file has been saved.
Click on "Start | Run" - This opens the "Run" dialog box.
Type the following, and press the "OK" button: command.
This opens a "DOS" window.
In the DOS window type the following:
copy (Name of file.prn) /b lpt1
"copy" is a DOS command that sends a copy of a file from one place to another.
"Name of File" is the name you gave your file. (be sure to include ".prn")
There should be a "space" between the filename and the "/b", and between the "/b" and "LPT1"
The "/b" tells the computer this is a "binary" file.
"LPT1" is the printer port. You are sending a copy of this file from your computer to the printer.
If your printer is turned on it should print the document as soon as you press the [Enter] key.
A couple of extra hints

If you are emailing to a friend be sure to refer them to this page for instructions on how to print the file.

If you don't both have the same printer be sure you do one of the following:
Install their printer drivers on your computer and select that printer before printing to file. (Click on "Start | Settings | Printers" and double-click on "Add New Printer") 
It doesn't hurt to install as many printers on your computer as you wish, even if you don't have the printer connected - Just don't try to print unless it is to a file. 
OR 
Have them install the printer drivers for your computer on their machine using the same technique.

*Mod edit: remove SPAM*


----------



## b1ffyi59 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello
Thanks for the answer.My printer is USB .
I do not get a ( save as ) in windows 7 all I get is ( output file name) so I don't know where windows 7 hides that file.probably a temporary folder!.. And they say that windows 7 is an improvement!....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just for the heck of it I tried print to file with varying results ...

a. Firefox: failed with Access Denied

b. Microsoft Word: regular Save As dialogue so I could choose the location.

c. Notepad: put the file in the *same directory* as the text file that I had opened/printed.

Maybe that 3rd result will help you.

*DoubleHelix*'s suggestion is really far more convenient. You can view the file, and you don't have to anticipate on what printer you will eventually print it until it is time to actually print. I use CutePDF


----------



## b1ffyi59 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello
It seems that the explanation of my problem was not clear as I am getting many different answers.
I go to a website and get a list of TV channels that are on the basic package.There is a button that says print which I click.The print menu opens and I click print to file then I click OK.A small window opens asking me the output file name.Nowhere does it ask me for a location to put that file.More than likely it is in a temp folder.all I need to know is where that file is.
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're still not being clear. What application(s)? Your last post hinted that it is a browser.

Why not search for the printed file? That's how I found where Notepad was putting it.


----------



## b1ffyi59 (Mar 6, 2005)

I use Firefox to go on the web.I go to Videotron.ca click on television then eventually get to window with a list of TV channels.On the top right there is a button that says print.I click on it.A window opens with the print properties etc...
There is a box that says print to file.I check it then I click OK.a window opens asking me the output file name.It does not ask me for a location.This is my problem.I want a location to put that file in or at least I want to know where that file is being stored by windows 7
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I followed your instructions with Firefox 3.5.8 and still get "Access Denied" so I get no file.

As I asked above, why don't you just search for the file, after doing the print to file, to find its location?


----------



## b1ffyi59 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK. I searched for the file and at first couldn't find it.Then I clicked See more results then search my computer and found the file in Mozilla in Program files X86.
All this in Windows XP was done in one operation.In Windows 7 you need a few more!... If that is an improvement,I need to go back to school to learn what Improvement means.
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you had installed a PDF printer, you could have your printout in any location you want right now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That explains why I get Access Denied; I have not changed permissions to allow me to store files into the Program Files folder.

I'm glad you got your solution, but at the risk of being a pain I still agree with *DoubleHelix *about the advantages of using a PDF printer instead of print to file.


----------

